# Header Wrap Installation Video - not bad



## CryO2man (Jun 7, 2006)

Check out this posted youtube installation video (crx) on how to properly install header wrap - excuse the commercial (spam) - ha!

















YouTube - DEI Exhaust Wrap INSTALLATION


----------



## CryO2man (Jun 7, 2006)

a few peeps have pm'd me telling me that this could damage headers so I found an old email newsletter from the DEI that does a pretty good job of explaining how wrap works and why wraps and coatings aren't bad - Click Here for Newsletter Link


----------

